# Just To Let You Know!



## Swtbrat (Dec 11, 2007)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://mysite.verizon.net/vze201j5/countdown.htm">http://mysite.verizon.net/vze201j5/countdown.htm</a><!-- m -->

Brat!


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 11, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 11, 2007)

:shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mike (Dec 11, 2007)




----------



## olympus (Dec 11, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: thanks :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lexi (Dec 11, 2007)

its coming so quick


----------



## dorton (Dec 11, 2007)

My shopping is done!!! I usually wait till the 22nd or so, but, I bought early this year. WOO HOOOO!


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 12, 2007)

UGH!! SHOP is a four letter word!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 12, 2007)

Only 12 Days 11 Hours 45 Minutes 43 Seconds Till Christmas!


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 12, 2007)

no wait......Only 12 Days 11 Hours 45 Minutes 31 Seconds Till Christmas!


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 12, 2007)

OMG no I mean.....Only 12 Days 11 Hours 45 Minutes 12 Seconds Till Christmas!


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 12, 2007)

Don't you mean 12 days 11 hours 42 minutes and 45 seconds???


----------

